# No NZ Citizenship required for Top Job



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

The requirement for the head of the Treasury to be a New Zealand citizen has been axed, so a British man can apply for the job.

Security chiefs have reviewed the rule, after retiring Treasury Secretary John Whitehead's deputy couldn't immediately step in.

Gabriel Makhlouf came to New Zealand from Britain 15 months ago, he's since been made acting secretary and can now go for the top job.



No citizenship required - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

anski said:


> the requirement for the head of the treasury to be a new zealand citizen has been axed


rofl.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Good for him - and I see today he is listed as one of the top 5 best public sector bosses in New Zealand


*Best and worst public sector bosses*

and a related item (full item at link):

*High number of public service CEO jobs vacant*

*An unprecedented number of chief executive positions in the public service are vacant this year, leaving scope for dynamic rising stars to make their mark, the report says.*

Ministries without a permanent chief executive are Customs, Social Development, Education, Justice, and the Government Communications Security Bureau. The Treasury has now made an acting appointment.

Earlier this year, State Services commissioner Iain Rennie said a deeper pool of talented leaders was needed for a new era of public service.

Mr Rennie said getting someone from overseas, Kiwi or otherwise, was the best hope to fill at least some of the chief executive vacancies.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

So many vacancies, let's hope that lifting the citizenship requirement will do the trick.


----------

